
Some mother cells kick DNA damage 'down the road' to offspring - dnetesn
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2017-05-mother-cells-dna-road-offspring.html
======
nonbel
Journal Reference: [http://www.cell.com/cell-
reports/supplemental/S2211-1247(17)...](http://www.cell.com/cell-
reports/supplemental/S2211-1247\(17\)30566-1)

Edit:

Also, I can't believe people are still getting away with not including scatter
plots of x vs y when they claim x is correlated with (or causes) y. This paper
needs a plot of daughter cell cycle length vs mother cell DNA damage.

------
_e
Biology is not my forte so more background on what cell dividing is and when
it happens can be found here:

[https://ghr.nlm.nih.gov/primer/howgeneswork/cellsdivide](https://ghr.nlm.nih.gov/primer/howgeneswork/cellsdivide)

~~~
_e
The process of the mother cells kicking the DNA damage down the road happens
through the cell division stage according to the article. That is why I posted
the above link.

------
mattfrommars
I honestly don't understand why do some people think breast milk isn't
superior to commercial formula milk.It took evolution eons to perfect it and
here we humans think it's not good enough to opt for commercial product?

~~~
dboreham
Um, do you know any of the people making the decision you're voicing an
opinion on? I ask because when I've heard thoughts on this subject the
thinking was nothing to do with the commercial product being "superior".
Rather it was much more convenient, and also "good enough" to overcome any
concerns about baby health and development.

~~~
mtsmithhn
Some people can't or do not want to take on the burden of providing breast
milk. To make themselves feel better they sometimes demonize the choice of
breast milk. Now in their minds they no longer have suffer the consequences of
the choice they made for their child.

